# Spoiler Bar to block scrolling sporting results



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I wish there was a way to stop ESPN from spoiling the other sports recordings that I've recorded but have not watched yet by showing the scores along the bottom of the screen. I can go the low tech method and stack books in front of the TV but there's got to be a better way.

I wish my Tivo had a configurable, solid overlay (spoiler bar) that would crop/block a portion of the display during playback of a recorded show. The spoiler bar would black out that portion of the screen that scrolls through the scores and results. I'd like it configurable via settings to adjust the size and location of the spoiler bar and I'd like it accessible via the info button to turn it off and on.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

If there is something that I don't want to know I use the TV Zoom which will remove the scroll. It will also remove the score at the top though.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it was Indy or someone that just rigged up a string and some paper to physically block the bottom scroll on the TV


----------

